# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  أسهل طريقة لختم القرآن الكريم

## هيثم الفقى

*(( قــراءة الــقــرآن ))*

*...عدد صفحات القرآن = تقريباً 600 صفحه* 
*يعني 600 صفحه ÷ 30 يومـ = 20 صفحه يومياً* 
*طيب 20 صفحه يوميا ÷ 5 صلوات = 4 صفحات بعد كل صلاة فقط* 
*أربع صفحات بعد كل صلاة والنتيجه = ختم القرآن الكريمـ*  
*والي يبي يختمـ القرآن مرتين في الشهر أيضآ الطريقه سهله جداً يقرأ 4 صفحات قبل كل صلاة و 4 صفحات بعد كل صلاة*  
*والنتيجه = ختمتين للقرآن في الشهر الفضيل واللي يبي يختم القران ثلاث مرات او اريع ما علية إلا انة يزيد عدد الصفحات من 4 الى 8 او 12 قبل وبعد الصلاة* 

*هذا وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين.استغفر الله العظيم التواب الرحيم لذنبي وللمسليمن وللمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات إلى يوم الدين استغفر الله الذي لإإله إلاهو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه أتمنى منكم الدعاء لي في ظهر الغيب* 

*(( أنــــــشر الموضوع تؤجر بإذن اللـــــــــــــــه ))*

----------


## أم خطاب

نعم ... هكذا تعلمنا كيف نحفظ القران وهو نعمة وهبة من الله تعالى


نتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في الحفظ 

شكرا للمعلومات والطرح

----------

